

Raspberry Pi Microwave - zw123456
http://madebynathan.com/2013/07/10/raspberry-pi-powered-microwave/

======
jloughry
You have an interesting approach: more or less a wrapper function around the
original API^h^h^hUI. It has the advantage of preserving the—presumably
verified, and maybe even certified—safety protocols.

This technique might have application in the healthcare field. We have already
seen evidence [1] of diagnostic or therapeutic equipment going unpatched for
years because the manufacturer disallows configuration changes after FDA
certification for fear of triggering a recertification event. Besides adding
convenience features, it might also be suitable for retrofitting safety
features to existing, irreplaceable, but hazardous equipment [2].

A similar approach was used to control a toy _Big Trak_ in BYTE years ago [3].

———

[1] David Talbot. 'Computer Viruses are "Rampant" on medical Devices in
Hospitals'. Technology Review, 17th October 2012. URL:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429616/computer-
viruses...](http://www.technologyreview.com/news/429616/computer-viruses-are-
rampant-on-medical-devices-in-hospitals/)

[2]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Therac-25)

[3] [http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1981-02/1981_02_BYTE...](http://archive.org/stream/byte-
magazine-1981-02/1981_02_BYTE_06-02_The_Computer_and_Voice_Synthesis#page/n45/mode/2up)

------
skeoh
Previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6025221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6025221)

